# Endless Spiral



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Endless Spiral:






Monotonous... isn't it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool. sort of like a bunch of dogs chasing their tails.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

It certainly is........ imaginative. It looks and sound like a bunch of rattle snakes chasing one another.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Heck of a way to build a staging yard....!!!
Not exactly "prototypical"......is it???!!:goofball:

May your freight roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

This is clearly "The Train to Nowhere".

Actually, the video shows an amazingly precise job of track laying. Look at how even the spacing is between the coils of the spiral.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> Actually, that video shows an amazingly precise job of track laying. Look at how even the spacing is between the coils of the spiral.


A good point. You kind of wonder how long it took to get right and how many early trials didn't go well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fascinating.

I assume it is on a revolving plate of some sort but what is
the 'chain'? At times it seems some of the segments have
blinking red lights.

Don


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

DonR said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> I assume it is on a revolving plate of some sort but what is
> the 'chain'? At times it seems some of the segments have
> ...


I think instead that it is a spiral of stationary track (probably flextrack) that rises and crosses over itself from he center outward, and that there is a single long train with locos spaced throughout it, the length of he track.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You are absolutely right, Lee. There is another view of the spiral
in the video choices when this one ends. It shows the HO track and
explains that there are 9 locomotives and 228 cars. They appear
to be hopper cars. You then see the train enter the spiral and start
it.

Doesn't really lend itself for a switching session however.

Don


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

In another universe, if they go round and round enough -- they disappear into a black hole!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

dasB&M2-6-0 said:


> Heck of a way to build a staging yard....!!!
> Not exactly "prototypical"......is it???!!:goofball:
> 
> May your freight roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


Obviously, you have never seen the Norfolk Southern coal terminal at Lambert's Point (Norfolk), Virginia. On a busy day, it looks a lot like that.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

The wheels go 'round,
The tracks do too,
They start right here,
And come back to you.​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's tempting to try to recreate that, very cool.


----------

